# Fierce debate over 457 visa programme changes affecting Australia’s reputation abroad



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Changes to the 457 visa programme is damaging Australia's reputation abroad and workers and companies might face a significant backlash it is claimed. According to Peter Anderson, chief executive of the Australian Chamber of Commerce and Industry, tightened restrictions announced recently by Immigration Minister Brendan O'Connor are particularly damaging to relations with countries in Asia [...]

Click to read the full news article: Fierce debate over 457 visa programme changes affecting Australia's reputation abroad...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

